# MVC Website Reservation Tech Issues?



## vpplayer (Feb 17, 2022)

We are a deeded owner of one week OV at MKO, and typically lock off in order to get two weeks of use. We have not enrolled nor elected points.  Last Thursday, I was on the reservation page just before 0900EST and refreshing in advance and noticed a 5-15 second delay in the response.  At exactly 0900 I refreshed and the system locked up but in about 20 seconds the calendar reappeared with the new inventory, I clicked on the desired date again and another freeze. After a minute I refreshed again and again no response at all.  I did not get the confirmation response until about 3 minutes later, and selected the efficiency, then filled in the rest of the form.  Clicked continue, and was kicked out back out to the calendar page. Tried again and though the response was slow this time, it went through Confirmed at 0906.

Ko Olina inventory does not typically sellout quickly so I wasn't in danger of being shut out.  In fact, there is still inventory right now for OV for every week since 1 January. But I predict I lost maybe a floor or two due to the delay (we want the high floor).  I chalked it up to the possibility that the problem was my end, no real harm done.

Fast forward to this week.  This morning while on the "practice run" for the master suite, one of the messages that popped up said (paraphrase)  "The site is experiencing tech problems, please try again later".  At 0900, the same delays as before, but at least it showed the circle of doom spinning around.  Finally it responded and my my confirmation arrived at 0903.  I've not run into this before, and Ko Olina has never been difficult to reserve immediately.

Out of curiosity Has anyone experienced these issues lately, particularly when trying to reserve at one of the higher demand properties?  I've heard that Crystal Shores and Newport Coast can get depleted almost immediately.  I suppose it could be a much higher demand to the reservation system (for all properties) due to a large increase in post-COVID travel demand, but I would have expected MVC to have enhanced the reservation system to accommodate increased demand.  

Yeah, I'm that guy who also sits on the Southwest Airlines site ready to click that button at precisely 24 hours when the check-in is released.


----------



## davidvel (Feb 17, 2022)

Par for the Marriott IT course. System is totally unable to handle high demand. They refuse to invest in better infrastructure.. 

May not have been at KoOlina, but these are high demand at ski weeks and some other resorts.


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 17, 2022)

I have not tried online booking of weeks recently as I had called at 13 months to book high demand weeks.  It was about 10 days ago and the agent booked for me without issue.  However, I have been using the online system to make points bookings and the system had not acted up on me.


----------



## Fasttr (Feb 17, 2022)

System sucks…full stop!!

Similar lockup/error message issues on the points ressy side as well.


----------



## gln60 (Feb 17, 2022)

vpplayer said:


> We are a deeded owner of one week OV at MKO, and typically lock off in order to get two weeks of use. We have not enrolled nor elected points.  Last Thursday, I was on the reservation page just before 0900EST and refreshing in advance and noticed a 5-15 second delay in the response.  At exactly 0900 I refreshed and the system locked up but in about 20 seconds the calendar reappeared with the new inventory, I clicked on the desired date again and another freeze. After a minute I refreshed again and again no response at all.  I did not get the confirmation response until about 3 minutes later, and selected the efficiency, then filled in the rest of the form.  Clicked continue, and was kicked out back out to the calendar page. Tried again and though the response was slow this time, it went through Confirmed at 0906.
> 
> Ko Olina inventory does not typically sellout quickly so I wasn't in danger of being shut out.  In fact, there is still inventory right now for OV for every week since 1 January. But I predict I lost maybe a floor or two due to the delay (we want the high floor).  I chalked it up to the possibility that the problem was my end, no real harm done.
> 
> ...


Yes…it happened this past Tuesday…using points..same old delay…same..try again later nonsense small screen popup….after about an hour..Ko OLINA showed up for March 2023..with all units and views and days of the week available..its not going to change..MVC knows they have what owners want..and owners wont stop trying to book..so there’s no need to fix something that doesn’t affect MVC.


----------



## vol_90 (Feb 17, 2022)

Imagine how bad it's going to be when the Vistana integration occurs.  Should be a comedy of error messages


----------



## craigc (Feb 17, 2022)

Glad to hear I am not the only one frustrated with their web page.....by far the slowest of any I site I visit. And error's when the site is overwhelmed, drives me crazy.. When my wife hears cussing coming from my office, she knows I am attempting to book the 13500 points we have.  I have mentioned this many times and the sales rep says "that's the first time I have heard that"........all lies!


----------



## klkaylor (Feb 21, 2022)

I agree that web site performs poorly.  As reserving for MVC units is now a race every tuesday/friday to get a maui or ski week it is frustrating that it is the technology that limits us rather than our ability to get up and on line at midnight or 0900 EST.  The site was down almost all day yesterday.  As I said on another post - this is a problem but we have no leverage to get MVC to change it at this point.  We own, we have to reserve, cant just change to another company.  We own almost 6 figures in points and we brought this up at our last owner meeting with no resolution.  We love our locations - but the increasing hassle of reserving - web site, phones, perfect timing is now wearing me down. Almost prefer to rent all our points and then pay for a Hilton/ihg property.
Not sure if there is a way to convince MVC to "fix" the issue : letters, calls, - bad reviews on this and other FB sites has not moved them so....


----------



## CPNY (Feb 21, 2022)

vol_90 said:


> Imagine how bad it's going to be when the Vistana integration occurs.  Should be a comedy of error messages


The vistana website has been horrendous since the Marriott take over. I recall an investor presentation where the Marriott executives said the vistana IT is superior to MVC IT….it looks like MVW Hasn’t really learned much from the Vistana side. Hopefully they can figure it all out


----------



## gln60 (Feb 21, 2022)

IMO….the Vistana website will lower their standards to Marriot standards..not the other way around…I hope not..but I’m not optimistic


----------



## CPNY (Feb 21, 2022)

gln60 said:


> IMO….the Vistana website will lower their standards to Marriot standards..not the other way around.


Correct, it seems Marriott is lowering the vistana website to Marriott standards. Oh well, it was a good run.


----------



## gln60 (Feb 21, 2022)

CPNY said:


> Correct, it seems Marriott is lowering the vistana website to Marriott standards. Oh well, it was a good run.


I hate to sound like a broken record but…MVC will never fix what we owners consider a problem…MVC fully believe it’s not a problem…so no need to fix a NON PROBLEM


----------



## Steve Fatula (Feb 22, 2022)

gln60 said:


> I hate to sound like a broken record but…MVC will never fix what we owners consider a problem…MVC fully believe it’s not a problem…so no need to fix a NON PROBLEM



Ok broken record.  So, wanted to finally ask. Did Marriott actually state this somewhere officially, not a salesman etc., or, is this just your opinion based on long history?


----------



## gln60 (Feb 22, 2022)

Steve Fatula said:


> Ok broken record.  So, wanted to finally ask. Did Marriott actually state this somewhere officially, not a salesman etc., or, is this just your opinion based on long history?


Hi Steve..be happy to answer…my OPINION based on a couple of things...managers or any salesman would never ever state that they didn’t care about their customers....especially on the resort level..now Corporate is a different thing..they surely know their website is a problem and I believe..from my long experiences owning businesses as well as working for large corporations..that having a lousy website does not affect them financially..and it’s not just Marriot..they will not invest a lot of money to fix problems that really don’t affect their bottom line..as usual it comes down to money..It’s my opinion from what my experiences having worked over a long long time.


----------



## amycurl (Feb 22, 2022)

> I would have expected MVC to have enhanced the reservation system to accommodate increased demand.



*spit take*
Yeah, I think this is where your problem lies....with your expectations.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 22, 2022)

I have to call to reserve my weeks.  I mess it up on my own.  Not Marriott's website fault, it's entirely my fault.


----------



## Gemini Chica (May 9, 2022)

Since the week before Easter I can't book online, I see many other owners having the same issue, they say its those with several reservations, seems to be Chairmans level more widely. Can't believe it can go on so long without being resolved.


----------



## VacationForever (May 9, 2022)

Are they all DC points reservations?  Have you called?


----------



## mjm1 (May 9, 2022)

Maybe we were lucky, but I’ve made two online reservations for Maui and Ko Olina for next May using points without issue. Both times I made them at the 13 month mark.

Hopefully issues encountered by others are resolved soon.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## vol_90 (May 9, 2022)

In the last couple of weeks I have been able to get to the point of choosing the room type with associated point allocation and click continue.  Then the following message pops up:





When I hit the back button I see a temporarily held reservation.  I have had to call to book the reservations.


----------



## SeaDoc (May 9, 2022)

Don’t hit the back button, instead hit the refresh button, and that has worked to get by that screen. A CC member.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fasttr (May 9, 2022)

The sales folks have said they were going to add new “benefits” to Chairman’s Club…. system freeze ups must be what they were referring to.   (insert eye roll emoji here)

Seriously, MVC IT blows!


----------



## aland0524 (May 9, 2022)

Gemini Chica said:


> Since the week before Easter I can't book online, I see many other owners having the same issue, they say its those with several reservations, seems to be Chairmans level more widely. Can't believe it can go on so long without being resolved.


I've never booked online.  I'm Chairman's level also and I just call the Chairmans Club Reservations line...855-682-7736 (it will recognize your phone or ask you to enter the phone number associated with your account)...unless things have changed, it's so much easier to get them to book for you.  The only time this can be a problem is during the 13-month or 12-month release dates (Mondays or Thursday in my case for Hawaii properties) because anybody can answer the phone when the lines open.  But most other times, you'll be able to get through to the Chairmans Club staff...who are actually very good at what they do.  Maybe the time difference for you (Spain, right?) might pose some issues but it may be better than doing this on line for any Marriott reservations.  On the other hand, I always do our Nanea on-line and have never called in.  The Vistana online system seems to be a little better than Marriott's and I really like the fact that the online reservation for Vistana opens midnight Eastern time.


----------



## Gemini Chica (May 10, 2022)

vol_90 said:


> In the last couple of weeks I have been able to get to the point of choosing the room type with associated point allocation and click continue. Then the following message pops up:
> 
> View attachment 54276
> 
> When I hit the back button I see a temporarily held reservation. I have had to call to book the reservations.



Yes this is exactly what’s been happening, at the “Apply points” you get this error!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gemini Chica (May 10, 2022)

SeaDoc said:


> Don’t hit the back button, instead hit the refresh button, and that has worked to get by that screen. A CC member.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Doesn’t work for me when I refresh I then get a blank screen and I’ve tried many many times! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fi2 (May 10, 2022)

I’m yet another Chairman’s Club member facing huge website issues, and after hoping the weekend’s updates would improve my situation, have found that it’s only worse.

For years, I would mostly book online, especially since I can’t make phone calls when sitting amongst others at my kids’ sports practices. During this swim season however, despite the literal hundreds of tries made each day I’ve tried, I believe I completed only 3 reservations on my own. I’d just refresh again and again until temporary holds timed out, back out, or log in and out, and repeat variations of the process for hours each week (during practices mostly, but also at odd times throughout the day or night), before calling reservations in during “found time” over the next few days.

What was new to me Monday, was finding that the super slow and regularly failed loading of my future reservations page is now consistently faster, but absolutely wrong. The resulting page states that I have no points based reservations, when I have dozens in reality. And, today still, the six week string of summer ‘23 reservations (booked by phone yesterday) is also missing from list of weeks reservations. I’ll have to make/find time to call again, just to get the info necessary for depositing some into interval. Ugh.

BTW clearing caches, using various browsers, and various devices hasn’t helped, and while the Chairman’s line phone reps are sympathetic, they can’t do much more than log my complaints and tell me to call “anytime” I encounter website issues… as if they’re open, and available without a wait, whenever I’ve got a moment.


----------



## Mlvnsmly (May 10, 2022)

Gemini Chica said:


> Doesn’t work for me when I refresh I then get a blank screen and I’ve tried many many times!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have the same issue with both the DC and AP sites?


----------



## catharsis (May 10, 2022)

SeaDoc said:


> Don’t hit the back button, instead hit the refresh button, and that has worked to get by that screen. A CC member.



That worked for me for every reservation I made for the last few years, but stopped working 12 April,  since then the time BEFORE I receive the error message seems to have reduced sharply, from 2-5 minutes right down to what I'd guess is now about 30 seconds, and now hitting refresh simply brings up the same error page again.

I have had zero success booking online for the past month.

Just to clarify, I'm an IT professional, I've used multiple machines, multiple ISPs, multiple browsers Multiple OS'es and tablet, phone and PC, with the same experience on them all.
Similarly on the same devices,  access to my CC level MVC AP account is very snappy, and works perfectly,

Finally, access to a friends MVC account (accessed with his permission) for comparison purposes on the exact same devices works perfectly and responds quickly.

The issue is therefore - in my opinion - indisputably related to *the account*, and it seems likely that problems are experienced by any account (typically Chairman's club accounts) which have a long history, multiple holdings, multiple reservations or some combination thereof.


----------



## SeaDoc (May 10, 2022)

Gemini Chica said:


> Doesn’t work for me when I refresh I then get a blank screen and I’ve tried many many times!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I’ve tried Firefox browser and that works well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fi2 (May 10, 2022)

catharsis said:


> The issue is therefore - in my opinion - indisputably related to *the account*, and it seems likely that problems are experienced by any account (typically Chairman's club accounts) which have a long history, multiple holdings, multiple reservations or some combination thereof.



You’ve described my account and experience well!

Yesterday’s rep mentioned that their engineers wanted to try deleting my account, and create me a new one, but I didn’t have time to take them up on that (attempt at a) fix. If I can get through quickly on the phone, and have them first email me details on my actual historic and future bookings, I might just let them try.


----------



## catharsis (May 10, 2022)

Fi2 said:


> You’ve described my account and experience well!
> 
> Yesterday’s rep mentioned that their engineers wanted to try deleting my account, and create me a new one, but I didn’t have time to take them up on that (attempt at a) fix. If I can get through quickly on the phone, and have them first email me details on my actual historic and future bookings, I might just let them try.


That's great news!
That is exactly what I was planning to ask them - i.e.  could they create a whole new account for me, which would perhaps work.  So I think it's great that they offered it to you.


----------



## Fi2 (May 10, 2022)

catharsis said:


> That's great news!
> That is exactly what I was planning to ask them - i.e.  could they create a whole new account for me, which would perhaps work.  So I think it's great that they offered it to you.


Sadly, I just got off the phone with a second rep at MVC, after the first call dropped, and they both said that that “fix” hasn’t worked for anyone who had tried it thus far, so I didn’t push.

What we did instead was go through (just) this year’s points-based reservations, so I could record points sources for each, one by one. Both reps said they only have the ability to email the same info (resort name, dates, and room type) as I can easily pull up on my bonvoy app, and to their credit, were very patient and clear in communicating the needed info.

I may still have MVC try to reset my account, after I’ve had a chance to digest/tweak this year’s reservations, AND recorded the details re. all of my ‘23 reservations, if they don’t resolve the issues first.

** If anyone has not yet done so, the reps have been asking that owners send screenshots and complaint emails directly to owner.services@vacationclub.com so their tech team can get a feel for the volume of complaints the reps have had to manage.


----------



## Gemini Chica (May 10, 2022)

Mlvnsmly said:


> Do you have the same issue with both the DC and AP sites?


Only DP, for about a week also an issue with AP but it was resolved last week.


----------



## Gemini Chica (May 10, 2022)

catharsis said:


> That worked for me for every reservation I made for the last few years, but stopped working 12 April,  since then the time BEFORE I receive the error message seems to have reduced sharply, from 2-5 minutes right down to what I'd guess is now about 30 seconds, and now hitting refresh simply brings up the same error page again.
> 
> I have had zero success booking online for the past month.
> 
> ...


I agree, I manage several accounts, and booking on NON chairmans works fine, but Chairmans (even one or two accounts with only a few reservations also creates the error.  Its SUPER frustrating to think they can not fix it.


----------



## Gemini Chica (May 10, 2022)

SeaDoc said:


> I’ve tried Firefox browser and that works well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've done it all, nothing works.


----------



## Fi2 (May 10, 2022)

I just received the email below. I sincerely hope that they really can supply me with all of my upcoming reservations detail by email afterall, since I didn’t want to keep the rep on the phone any longer than I did, when taking down the details re. my 2022 reservations.

Dear xxxx,

Thank you for contacting Marriott Vacation Club and taking the time to reach out regarding our website.

I am sorry to hear that you cannot view your upcoming reservations online; I know this is frustrating. It is our goal to provide all Owners the utmost in quality service, and it is only by your essential feedback that we can continue to do so.

I have reported your issue to our Website Development Team.

While this is being investigated, my best suggestion is to contact us via online chat or phone if you have any questions regarding your upcoming reservations. If they are linked to your Marriott Bonvoy account, you also may be able to view them on the Marriott Bonvoy app.

These are only workaround suggestions since I cannot provide an ETA of a fix.

We can also provide a report of your upcoming reservations anytime via email if that would be helpful.

Upon review of your account, I show you have the following Vacation Club Points:

Xxxx Vacation Club Points in a Holding Account that expire on January 1, 2023
Xxxx Vacation Club Points in a Holding Account that expire on December 16, 2023
Xxxx Banked Vacation Club Points that expire on January 1, 2024
Xxxx Banked Vacation Club Points in 2023 that expire on January 1, 2024
Xxxx Annual Vacation Club Points in 2023, eligible to be banked by August 31, 2023
Have a wonderful day, and please do not hesitate to contact us with any questions or concerns. You can reply to this email, or you may visit our website www.marriottvacationclub.com.


----------



## normab (May 11, 2022)

We’ve had problems in the past two weeks with both Vacation Club and Bonvoy websites, not able to complete reservations.  We are CC but not sure that’s the issue.  Had to call to get t reservations handled.  Arghh….


----------



## Mr. Vker (May 12, 2022)

Anyone else not showing any points reservations in their MVC account? We have six and it says we have none-including two checking in tomorrow. They are all still showing in Marriott.com. MVC website is so annoying sometimes. I am waiting to chat to confirm.

_[*Moderator Note*: Threads merged.] <-- SueDonJ_


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (May 12, 2022)

Mine are not showing either.  Just a big "You currently do not have any upcoming reservations" message.  That's not concerning at all!


----------



## dioxide45 (May 12, 2022)

Given all the website issues yesterday, this is not surprising.


----------



## Mr. Vker (May 12, 2022)

MVC chat reported this as a known issue-being worked on.


----------



## BigDawgTUG (May 12, 2022)

In addition to not being able to see my upcoming reservations, this morning, I cannot search for availability.  When I click on "Book Vacation Club Points," I get the following:

*We Apologize for the inconvenience*

We're sorry, there was a problem loading this page.


For maintenance fee payments, please wait 24 hours for payment to post. If the payment has not posted, please try again.
For reservation requests, we are unable to confirm this transaction. You may wish to request the vacation again. If the problem persists please contact us.

20-5-001
WDC-1-20-5-001


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (May 12, 2022)

In addition, Marriott.com (hotel site) is not able to find hotels to make reservations right now.  I'm trying to make a reservation in June, put in my search criteria and it says the system is not able to process the request at this time, try later.


----------



## gln60 (May 12, 2022)

It finally happened...haven't had any problems for quite a while....just tried to log on to the MVC website and the.......Sorry for the inconvenience message appeared....


----------



## Seaport104 (May 12, 2022)

Can't even check availability anymore


----------



## igopogo (May 12, 2022)

Also book using points has been offline since late yesterday.

edit - sorry, late to the game


----------



## igopogo (May 12, 2022)

igopogo said:


> Also book using points has been offline since late yesterday.
> 
> edit - sorry, late to the game


Point bookings seem to be back.


----------



## bazzap (May 13, 2022)

Yes, both the MVC website and app are showing weeks and points bookings again today.


----------



## gln60 (May 14, 2022)

Anyone having trouble logging into MVC site today?…its saying site is down for maintenance.


----------



## Gemini Chica (May 14, 2022)

gln60 said:


> Anyone having trouble logging into MVC site today?…its saying site is down for maintenance.



Yes I’m getting the same all day! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mauitraveler (May 14, 2022)

gln60 said:


> Anyone having trouble logging into MVC site today?…its saying site is down for maintenance.


Yes, I am unable to log in, as well.  CJ


----------



## dneveu (May 14, 2022)

I am unable to log on as well.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 15, 2022)

Site is still down.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 15, 2022)

I am wondering if the Vistana inventory is being merged into the Marriott site.  That would be unnecessary.


----------



## BigDawgTUG (May 16, 2022)

I can now log onto the website, but still unable to search using points.  Went to check my points balance and it looks like they cleaned up all of the "extra" rows from prior use years.  However, I found an extra 2,780 points in my account.  Explored more areas of the site, went back to my vacation point balance and those extra points were no longer there.  Now that's unsettling!  Still unable to access points reservations.


----------



## vol_90 (May 16, 2022)

BigDawgTUG said:


> I can now log onto the website, but still unable to search using points.  Went to check my points balance and it looks like they cleaned up all of the "extra" rows from prior use years.  However, I found an extra 2,780 points in my account.  Explored more areas of the site, went back to my vacation point balance and those extra points were no longer there.  Now that's unsettling!  Still unable to access points reservations.


Same thing on viewing points.  Had lots of extra for a few minutes but the balances are correct now.  They did combine Asia Pacific and Destination Points into one account.  Haven't tried to book anything yet so hopefully will be able to combine AP/DP for reservations when needed online going forward.


----------



## catharsis (May 16, 2022)

interesting to see my AP Points mergeed into my account, which is a sign that some major changes took place over the weekend.   The fact that I could notice that that had happened means that I can now see my points balance for the first time in a month also, which is great!

However I cannot open the points booking page or even check points availability today, the points search times out on every attempt.... Anyone else able to check availability or make a booking?


----------



## gln60 (May 16, 2022)

Nope…can not book…btw…what’s AP POINTS?


----------



## Gemini Chica (May 16, 2022)

vol_90 said:


> Same thing on viewing points.  Had lots of extra for a few minutes but the balances are correct now.  They did combine Asia Pacific and Destination Points into one account.  Haven't tried to book anything yet so hopefully will be able to combine AP/DP for reservations when needed online going forward.


Hmm I have transferred AP & DP points and not differentiated now, wonder how its going to work!!


----------



## gln60 (May 16, 2022)

When I try to look at my upcoming reservations it says…Bad Request..


----------



## kozykritter (May 16, 2022)

gln60 said:


> Nope…can not book…btw…what’s AP POINTS?


Asia Pacific


----------



## Steve Fatula (May 16, 2022)

I'm sure they tested the software changes before deploying. I can't login again


----------



## ljmiii (May 16, 2022)

Steve Fatula said:


> I'm sure they tested the software changes before deploying. I can't login again


Where's that 'laughing, crying, sad, angry' emoji anyway?!?


----------



## BigDawgTUG (May 16, 2022)

Just spoke to an MVC phone rep after about 30 minutes on hold.  She tells me that they too cannot do any points transactions (e.g., search for availability or modify existing reservations), so that option is out as well.  She said they are able to handle weeks based transactions.


----------



## VacationForever (May 16, 2022)

No problem for me.  I must be special or boring.


----------



## Steve Fatula (May 16, 2022)

ljmiii said:


> Where's that 'laughing, crying, sad, angry' emoji anyway?!?



Right below the sentence you quoted, lol?


----------



## TravelTime (May 16, 2022)

I was able to log in right now but then nothing happened when I selected to book a reservation. The screen became white. Yesterday I tried logging in a few times and I got an error message saying the website had too many re-directs. This is not the case on my end so I did not understand that message.


----------



## Gemini Chica (May 16, 2022)

BigDawgTUG said:


> Just spoke to an MVC phone rep after about 30 minutes on hold. She tells me that they too cannot do any points transactions (e.g., search for availability or modify existing reservations), so that option is out as well. She said they are able to handle weeks based transactions.



Absolutely crazy!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 16, 2022)

I can log in, but I cannot do anything on the site.  I cannot even see my owner number or the weeks we own.


----------



## jbeachlvr (May 16, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I can log in, but I cannot do anything on the site. I cannot even see my owner number or the weeks we own.



Neither can I, since about 4/28– same issue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catharsis (May 16, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> No problem for me.  I must be special or boring.


Seriously? - if you have access when even the staff in the Marriott offices do not, you must indeed be special?! - Can you confirm you are able to make points reservations or access the points reservations screen? - this would be a very interesting datapoint when the Marriott staff themselves cannot.


----------



## catharsis (May 16, 2022)

In other related news, the Asia Pacific website which had been working perfectly (and much more quickly than the plain old vacationclub.com site) up to last Friday is now broken in the same way as the main website, I no longer have access to historical transactions or my current reservations made using AP Points on that site - now getting an error instead, just like has been happening on the Main website for ages now.


----------



## SkyBornDancer (May 16, 2022)

Site not working for me as of 2pm EST either. I can log in, but when I try to do things I get "Due to maintenance, this area of the Web site is unavailable."


----------



## carpie99 (May 16, 2022)

friend of mine has been trying to check availability and hasn't been able to get in all day


----------



## jeff76543 (May 16, 2022)

The "planned maintenance" apology is back up again on the MVC website, explaining why it is not possible to log in. Someone didn't plan very well  - or at all...


----------



## hcarman (May 16, 2022)

I have not been able to do anything for 3 days now.  Had wanted to check availability to pair with a cruise I was looking at - but no way to check points reservations it seems.  One would think MVCI would have a better IT department - and try to give notice of these system outages so people can plan around it.


----------



## vol_90 (May 17, 2022)

It will be interesting to see if this gets fixed by 9AM EST when the 13 month reservations become available.  Website historically has a hard time processing reservations on Tuesday mornings.  

I'll just remain patient with no pressing reservations needed and know website issues are nothing new.  For someone that owns both DP and AP points I'm pleased that they are trying to merge into one website / login.  Trying to think positive..........


----------



## gln60 (May 17, 2022)

I hate to sound negative…but I wouldn’t count on it.


----------



## Dean (May 17, 2022)

gln60 said:


> I hate to sound negative…but I wouldn’t count on it.


Since it's not working at an hour before the deadline, I think it's pretty certain that online access will not be available for the 13 month release today.  Whether it will be calling in, I doubt it.


----------



## hcarman (May 17, 2022)

It is not working this AM again.  I just tried.  I even tried to get someone to Chat but there were almost 20 people ahead of me.  Forget it - I don't have time for that when working.  Bummed because we are trying to book a cruise and back it to a few nights in a vacation club - but haven't been able to check on availability and the cruise special is for a limited time.  It has been 5 days now.  It doesn't sound like it does any good to call in, so I am not going to waste my time on hold.  I do feel bad for those trying to make the 13 month out reservations - because likely there won't be any notification that the system is up and running (just like there wasn't any notification that it has been down) - so it will be luck as to whether you happen to try the site at the right time.  If it was the 13 month booking time for one of the major holidays it would be even worse.


----------



## gln60 (May 17, 2022)

hcarman said:


> It is not working this AM again.  I just tried.  I even tried to get someone to Chat but there were almost 20 people ahead of me.  Forget it - I don't have time for that when working.  Bummed because we are trying to book a cruise and back it to a few nights in a vacation club - but haven't been able to check on availability and the cruise special is for a limited time.  It has been 5 days now.  It doesn't sound like it does any good to call in, so I am not going to waste my time on hold.  I do feel bad for those trying to make the 13 month out reservations - because likely there won't be any notification that the system is up and running (just like there wasn't any notification that it has been down) - so it will be luck as to whether you happen to try the site at the right time.  If it was the 13 month booking time for one of the major holidays it would be even worse.


Until the unusable MVC website starts hurting MVC financially…there is really no reason for MVC to expedite fixing any problem in a timely fashion..MVC realizes they have owners by the…we will keep coming back to book online…or if we can’t…book over the phone..there’s really no other choice..just my opinion


----------



## BigDawgTUG (May 17, 2022)

Looks like a new website or skin has showed up.  Does not recognize my user name or password so cannot log in.


----------



## rthib (May 17, 2022)

BigDawgTUG said:


> Looks like a new website or skin has showed up.  Does not recognize my user name or password so cannot log in.


That a different website. That MVC Worldwide that has everything (all the brands and other divisions including II). Old site was mvci.com


----------



## Steve Fatula (May 17, 2022)

I can login now, so getting a little progress. Maybe what the site needs is a little bad press. Maybe if some outlet picked up on the news...

Clicked on book with points, been waiting 5 minutes so far!


----------



## GregT (May 17, 2022)

I tried to login last night and could not - I called in at 6am PT using the Atomic clock and was able to get two reservations at Ritz STT for June 2023.  I have no idea what points it used and I will recycle points once the system gets more stable.   It took a long time for even the CSR to find the inventory (5 mins?)

Frustrating experience and I feel sorry for those urgently needed the property and check-in date - we had backup plans if Ritz STT wasn’t available.  

Best,

Greg


----------



## Gemini Chica (May 17, 2022)

I just got on the chat instantly, no timeframe for when it will be resolved but they are at our disposal for help..... they dont see that we want to do it ourselves!!!


----------



## BigDawgTUG (May 17, 2022)

rthib said:


> That a different website. That MVC Worldwide that has everything (all the brands and other divisions including II). Old site was mvci.com


Odd as refresh of prior site someone took me there


----------



## gln60 (May 17, 2022)

It appears the site is starting to come around now...now...i was able to see my points balance and get to most other areas of the site...still cant book anything...but its much better than this morning


----------



## 10spro (May 17, 2022)

I was able to login no problem, but it was very slow, and then I noticed this. It's not exactly an error, and it also is not very obvious there is a problem.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 17, 2022)




----------



## dioxide45 (May 17, 2022)

This notice is now on the main homepage before logging in;
_We are aware of issues with accessing the website using iOS devices (iPhone and iPad). We are working diligently to resolve this issue. In the meantime, please visit your website using your preferred desktop browser._


----------



## Steve Fatula (May 17, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> This notice is now on the main homepage before logging in;
> _We are aware of issues with accessing the website using iOS devices (iPhone and iPad). We are working diligently to resolve this issue. In the meantime, please visit your website using your preferred desktop browser._



Yeah, lol. Don't know about IOS devices, haven't tried mine, but Firefox (linux) times out and logs you off if trying to book points. Chrome does the same. So, I guess I am using my favorite browser(s).


----------



## Seaport104 (May 17, 2022)

Steve Fatula said:


> Yeah, lol. Don't know about IOS devices, haven't tried mine, but Firefox (linux) times out and logs you off if trying to book points. Chrome does the same. So, I guess I am using my favorite browser(s).



Ditto, tried them all. None work


----------



## igopogo (May 17, 2022)

The hold message on the customer service line says wait times are unusually long and suggests using the web site for faster service 

I really feel for those customer service folks.  Still cheery though, and it didn't take that long to get through.


----------



## Fasttr (May 17, 2022)

igopogo said:


> The hold message on the customer service line says wait times are unusually long and suggests using the web site for faster service


MVC is really poor when it comes to messaging on anything that is out of the ordinary.   
-Poor (to no) messaging on planned system outages
-Your example, when they obviously know more peeps will be calling BECAUSE of the website issues, etc.  

Really disappointing.


----------



## gln60 (May 17, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> This notice is now on the main homepage before logging in;
> _We are aware of issues with accessing the website using iOS devices (iPhone and iPad). We are working diligently to resolve this issue. In the meantime, please visit your website using your preferred desktop browser._


I did and got the same results


----------



## gln60 (May 17, 2022)

Fasttr said:


> MVC is really poor when it comes to messaging on anything that is out of the ordinary.
> -Poor (to no) messaging on planned system outages
> -Your example, when they obviously know more peeps will be calling BECAUSE of the website issues, etc.
> 
> Really disappointing.


And it’s never ever going to change…sad


----------



## rthib (May 17, 2022)

Finally got through and chat and they said they have no idea when it will be working again.


----------



## michael49 (May 17, 2022)

Looks like the website is working for me although I did not try to book anything.


----------



## rthib (May 17, 2022)

michael49 said:


> Looks like the website is working for me although I did not try to book anything.


It’s been that way for a while. You can access but can’t do anything with points


----------



## tahoe (May 17, 2022)

I wonder what the sales offices are doing when they “show” you available inventory and what you can book on the website.


----------



## BigDawgTUG (May 17, 2022)

tahoe said:


> I wonder what the sales offices are doing when they “show” you available inventory and what you can book on the website.


I'm doing a virtual sales presentation tomorrow.  Will let you know.


----------



## TravelTime (May 17, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> This notice is now on the main homepage before logging in;
> _We are aware of issues with accessing the website using iOS devices (iPhone and iPad). We are working diligently to resolve this issue. In the meantime, please visit your website using your preferred desktop browser._



Thanks for posting this. I have been using my iPad to log in and it does not work. I will try with my laptop tomorrow. I was getting a redirect error before that said I had too much going on. Then I reset my iPad and got it again. That was a couple days ago. The last few days, nothing happens but no error message for me now. The screen just goes blank and spins.


----------



## vol_90 (May 18, 2022)

Just tested the website for a June 2023 reservation.  Able to select available date, room and type showing number of points required then clicked continue.  The screen below is what I received (note I have the points available to book this June 2023 reservation).  Work in progress.......


----------



## gln60 (May 18, 2022)

Finally everything up and running smooth..I was able to see upcoming reservations and book new reservations if I wanted…am using an iPad….hallelujah


----------



## Steve Fatula (May 18, 2022)

Yep, appears to be fine even on IOS, lol


----------



## Fi2 (May 18, 2022)

Woohoo, I can finally log in and see my reservations, not only current, but past and cancelled (since 2017 anyway), each found on helpful tabs.

Poking around, there is a notice saying that my points availability currently may not be correct, but will be properly recognized and utilized when I actually book. Hope so! And looking to book short term, I’ve found that the Manor Club appeared as the only option for VA, with Sequel options of studios and 1bedroons listed upon a search… makes sense to me.

Wait a painful process we’ve endured, but I am so looking forward to finding more thoughtful upgrades load when I click on a feature…


----------



## Fi2 (May 18, 2022)

While I understand that MVC is still working on areas of new website (i.e. getting points balances to be correctly reflected), I figured I’d begin posting differences, as I encounter them.

- the “select your desired check-in date” calendar doesn’t necessarily open to the searched-for month, in resorts with availability, but of course you can still tab forward or back through the months, to find the real-time booking options

- I was able to hold two reservations at once, before choosing to complete one


----------



## BigDawgTUG (May 18, 2022)

Anyone else getting this when they click on "Book Vacation Club Points"?

*Book with Points*
_Fields marked with an asterisk (*) are required._
*We apologize, but the Owner/Member associated with the information used to login to the website does not appear to have reservation rights for this inventory, so the system is not able to check availability. To search for availability, an Owner/Member with reservation rights must use their customer number to login to the website, or contact us for assistance.*


----------



## Fi2 (May 18, 2022)

I had no problem just making another reservation (I’ve got lots of hold points to use up!).

But I experienced a different, minor issue: I had to manually delete the “null” preceding my ten digit phone number before I could save my name as guest. I failed to report this with my first reservation made, thinking I must’ve done something wrong, but nope, the field is just pre-populated incorrectly for me.


----------



## rthib (May 18, 2022)

Has IT finally figured out a way to separate the points?
When I select Advance Search I now see this
"Please select the contract(s) you wish to use for your reservation search: 
 Enrolled in Marriott Vacation Club Destinations"
[ Then my weeks each with a check box]

Marriott Vacation Club Destinations Trust
[My trust points contract]
"

So far the few searches I have done show no difference in inventory if I un-check off trust, but wonder what it means for the future?


----------



## DanCali (May 18, 2022)

rthib said:


> So far the few searches I have done show no difference in inventory if I un-check off trust, but wonder what it means for the future?



It means they will show you in a presentation how you get more results when you choose "Trust" so you will feel the need to buy (FOMO incentive)


----------



## Gemini Chica (May 18, 2022)

Fi2 said:


> While I understand that MVC is still working on areas of new website (i.e. getting points balances to be correctly reflected), I figured I’d begin posting differences, as I encounter them.
> 
> - the “select your desired check-in date” calendar doesn’t necessarily open to the searched-for month, in resorts with availability, but of course you can still tab forward or back through the months, to find the real-time booking options
> 
> - I was able to hold two reservations at once, before choosing to complete one


Before you could hold up to 3, have not tried with this, have noticed you can't click directly to the month you want!


----------



## jmhpsu93 (May 18, 2022)

You now have three types of history:  Future, Past, and Cancelled DP reservations.  The first two work for me and the third doesn't.  Past goes back to 2017.  

Search results for reservations are in a bigger font, and the thumbnail pictures of the resorts are bigger.  Aesthetically looks better to me.


----------



## Fi2 (May 18, 2022)

Gemini Chica said:


> Before you could hold up to 3, have not tried with this, have noticed you can't click directly to the month you want!



You’re absolutely right, one can hold up to three reservations at once; I just tried. Funny (or not) thing is that I so often had trouble completing single reservations that I likely never tried on the old site!

Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Gemini Chica (May 18, 2022)

But for months it has not worked correctly, if you had 2 things held and proceeded with one it dropped the hold on the second so was a useless function for a long time now! Hopefully with the update it will work correctly as it should!


----------



## TravelTime (May 18, 2022)

I noticed they now list the resorts in alphabetical order by region in the drop down menu.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 18, 2022)

BigDawgTUG said:


> Anyone else getting this when they click on "Book Vacation Club Points"?
> 
> *Book with Points*
> _Fields marked with an asterisk (*) are required._
> *We apologize, but the Owner/Member associated with the information used to login to the website does not appear to have reservation rights for this inventory, so the system is not able to check availability. To search for availability, an Owner/Member with reservation rights must use their customer number to login to the website, or contact us for assistance.*


I logged in with both Don's and my accounts and didn't see this in either one. I hope others test it, too - I've never seen anything like this reported on TUG and I hope that you bet some help figuring it out. Good luck!


----------



## dioxide45 (May 18, 2022)

So what does this little blurb mean? I seem to see it on both reservation dates I checked for two different resorts.


----------



## Fasttr (May 18, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> So what does this little blurb mean? I seem to see it on both reservation dates I checked for two different resorts.
> View attachment 55261


Is this the point where sales touting "You need Trust points" becomes a reality??


----------



## dioxide45 (May 18, 2022)

Fasttr said:


> Is this the point where the "You need Trust points" becomes a reality??


I don't know. I am searching with Promo Points (received from a presentation). I suspect they are trust points, but I don't really see where the inventory I am searching for would be trust only. We are talking about low season Orlando and Palm Desert dates. I am curious if everyone is seeing this same thing on every search.


----------



## Gemini Chica (May 18, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> So what does this little blurb mean? I seem to see it on both reservation dates I checked for two different resorts.
> View attachment 55261


Have you AP points also, as now I guess we can book with mixed points so this is saying these 140 points need to be from DP, I get it all the time on the AP system. Still seems to be glitchy though so this may disappear.


----------



## Fasttr (May 18, 2022)

Gemini Chica said:


> Have you AP points also, as now I guess we can book with mixed points so this is saying these 140 points need to be from DP, I get it all the time on the AP system. Still seems to be glitchy though so this may disappear.


Ahhh...that makes sense.


----------



## Gemini Chica (May 18, 2022)

See how it appears when I’m using AP website -






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fi2 (May 18, 2022)

Another website-adjacent issue:

After encountering a chat agent who took 5+ minutes to tell me he didn’t understand my request, I’m on hold with a lovely self-identified Ritz Carlton advisor who also has no clue as to where to begin to reallocate points. He’s now taking some time figuring out how to get me back to a Chairmsn’s Club advisor, as I’ve repeatedly requested, so I’m reluctant to just hang up (which I recognize might be a more expedient strategy).

Editing to add that he’s back, and now going to call in my 2 changes, (I believe) just as a Marriott advisor would have.


----------



## Fi2 (May 18, 2022)

Gemini Chica said:


> But for months it has not worked correctly, if you had 2 things held and proceeded with one it dropped the hold on the second so was a useless function for a long time now! Hopefully with the update it will work correctly as it should!



Again, I’ve confirmed your expectations are met by the new website. I booked two of my three held reservations earlier today (decided against the third, which hadn’t dropped).


----------



## SueDonJ (May 18, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> So what does this little blurb mean? I seem to see it on both reservation dates I checked for two different resorts.
> View attachment 55261


I did a test using Cypress Harbor, 10/15/22 check-in - 7 nights = 2,225 Points, and I only have Exchange Points from DC-enrolled/elected Weeks. I'm getting the same notice, "A minimum of 2225 points are needed from MVCD Trust," and then clicking further down on that page on the "Ineligible Points" box it only excludes Holding Account points, "Usage mandates booking less than 120 Days out."

I haven't clicked further to confirm the reservation.


----------



## Fi2 (May 18, 2022)

Another website issue: availability for June 2023 appears when I search, but that likely reflects availability for the checkin dates not yet open — results of searches for availability during earlier months correlate with the calendar results I can tab through to find… not big deal, but an error, and sadly disappointing when I thought I could book.


----------



## BigDawgTUG (May 18, 2022)

SueDonJ said:


> I logged in with both Don's and my accounts and didn't see this in either one. I hope others test it, too - I've never seen anything like this reported on TUG and I hope that you bet some help figuring it out. Good luck!


Just spoke to Marriott. They tell me it is a known issue affecting certain owners. They are working to resolve the issue. Estimate one to two days.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 18, 2022)

BigDawgTUG said:


> Estimate one to two days.


In other words, expect it to be broken again soon as they try to fix that...


----------



## gln60 (May 18, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> In other words, expect it to be broken again soon as they try to fix that...


Bingo


----------



## Seaport104 (May 18, 2022)

Tried to book a May 2023 reservation and noticed this. Looks like Trust points are required to book?


----------



## Gemini Chica (May 18, 2022)

Every time I refresh I have different amount of points, very worrying!! Anyone any info on when this will be resolved? Not that it will be til it is!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (May 18, 2022)

Gemini Chica said:


> Anyone any info on when this will be resolved?


MVC doesn't even know...


----------



## SueDonJ (May 18, 2022)

Seaport104 said:


> Tried to book a May 2023 reservation and noticed this. Looks like Trust points are required to book?
> 
> View attachment 55299


I had a feeling there would be a lot of crossover with the new Changes/Updates thread and the existing IT issues thread, so I've merged all of it. Post #103 above from this morning talks about the same thing. It looks to be a factor of AP Points being newly merged rather than an issue of Trust v. Exchange DC Points. I'm giving it a few days but will be writing to tell them that they're causing more confusion than is necessary!


----------



## SueDonJ (May 18, 2022)

SueDonJ said:


> I did a test using Cypress Harbor, 10/15/22 check-in - 7 nights = 2,225 Points, and I only have Exchange Points from DC-enrolled/elected Weeks. I'm getting the same notice, "A minimum of 2225 points are needed from MVCD Trust," and then clicking further down on that page on the "Ineligible Points" box it only excludes Holding Account points, "Usage mandates booking less than 120 Days out."
> 
> I haven't clicked further to confirm the reservation.


Okay, so that seemed a useless exercise, didn't it, without clicking all the way through to see if it would confirm? 

Next screen says, "Usage Type - MVCD Elected Annual Points / Usage Year - 2022 / Applied - 2,225" with a "Book Reservation" box.

Clicked on the box and got the "Reservation:Confirmation" screen showing the same "MVCD Elected Annual Points" used for this res. When I call to cancel it I plan on asking to be transferred to Customer Care for them to be made aware about all the, "WHAT?!?! WE NEED TRUST POINTS NOW?!?! WE KNEW THIS WAS WHAT WAS COMING ALL THE WAY BACK IN 2010!!!" angry calls they should be expecting. 

************
@Seaport104 - go back and do again what you did before. I'll bet if the res is still available you'll be able to book it with the 2,800 Points that were applied even if they're Elected Points.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 18, 2022)

Gemini Chica said:


> Every time I refresh I have different amount of points, very worrying!! Anyone any info on when this will be resolved? Not that it will be til it is!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The one thing that's stayed consistent this whole time in my account is the amount of available Points and the four different "buckets" they're sitting in.


----------



## BigDawgTUG (May 18, 2022)

BigDawgTUG said:


> I'm doing a virtual sales presentation tomorrow.  Will let you know.


Just wrapped up our virtual presentation.  The scheduled presenter was unable to make the call, so the guy who we worked with us on our qualifying purchase of DPs for our last GRC quarter shares in February 2021 filled in.  So, he knew we were not really interested in buying any more points.  He spent the time responding to our questions about the upcoming integration - no new news there.  He did try to show us the new Cruise Escapes, which is the cruise version of the discounted Destination Escapes.  The website just spun and spun and never loaded so that didn't go anywhere!  Overall, a nice chat, he answered all of our questions, confirmed we had no interest in buying anything today (and therefore did not make us any offer) and let us go in just under an hour.


----------



## BigDawgTUG (May 19, 2022)

BigDawgTUG said:


> Just spoke to Marriott. They tell me it is a known issue affecting certain owners. They are working to resolve the issue. Estimate one to two days.


In case anyone else is having the same problem that I am having, here is the "fix" from MVC:

Dear [__________],

Thank you for taking the time to reach out to us. We understand that you have questions about the website.

Our records show that your username [__________] is connected to a Trust account that does not have reservation rights.

Reservations booked under a Trust were causing issues during check-in. For this reason, it is necessary for you to log in under one of your sub-accounts, to book online.

You can complete this process by following the below instructions:

1. Go to www.marriottvacationclub.com
2. Click on *Owner Login*. 
3. Create a *New Account*. (Each Owner must have separate logins.)
4. Enter in a new, unique username and a new password that meets the following requirements:

Minimum of eight characters

At least one uppercase letter

At least one lowercase letter

At least one number

At least one special character

5. Choose how you want your confirmation link sent (SMS text message or email); then access the email or text message and click the link listed. (Do not access your activation email using a third-party email host, such as Window Live Mail.) This link will take you to the Connect Ownership page.

6. Please use the following information, exactly as it appears below, to complete the process of connecting your Ownership account online:

First Name: [__________]

Last Name: [__________]

Customer ID:[__________]

 We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused and appreciate your patience and understanding.

Have a wonderful day, and please do not hesitate to contact us with any questions or concerns. You can reply to this email, or you may also speak directly to a Vacation Ownership Advisor at 855-682-4847. They are here to assist Monday through Friday from 9 a.m. until 5 p.m. Eastern Time.


----------



## BigDawgTUG (May 19, 2022)

Just noticed that in calculating the 30% discount for bookings within 60 days, they are no longer rounding down to the nearest multiple of 5.  So, in the long run, will cost owners more points as the rounding was done on a per diem basis.  Worse case, could cost up to 4 extra points per day


----------



## dioxide45 (May 19, 2022)

BigDawgTUG said:


> In case anyone else is having the same problem that I am having, here is the "fix" from MVC:


I always recommend to create a separate online profile for everyone with ownership. Trusts make things more complicated for sure.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 19, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I always recommend to create a separate online profile for everyone with ownership. Trusts make things more complicated for sure.


Yep, even with just a married couple owning it's important that each have an ownership account/log-in, because for some things - MF's being one of them - Marriott only puts the info into what they consider the "primary" account. Don't get me started on the fact that for Marriott "primary" usually means the male in a male/female marriage, despite the fact that my husband is by far not the only one who wouldn't recognize the owner's website if it walked right up and introduced itself to him. I do all of our Marriott stuff in his account while months can go by without me ever logging into my own. As I'm writing this, it occurs to me that the only time I do use mine is to test whether something being talked about on TUG is happening within it.


----------



## Dean (May 19, 2022)

SueDonJ said:


> Yep, even with just a married couple owning it's important that each have an ownership account/log-in, because for some things - MF's being one of them - Marriott only puts the info into what they consider the "primary" account. Don't get me started on the fact that for Marriott "primary" usually means the male in a male/female marriage, despite the fact that my husband is by far not the only one who wouldn't recognize the owner's website if it walked right up and introduced itself to him. I do all of our Marriott stuff in his account while months can go by without me ever logging into my own. As I'm writing this, it occurs to me that the only time I do use mine is to test whether something being talked about on TUG is happening within it.


In our case for our last purchase, they put the primary as Kim even though everything else was with my name first.  It wasn't difficult to fix but it was aggravating.  And it actually has more importance than you'd think it would.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 19, 2022)

Dean said:


> In our case for our last purchase, they put the primary as Kim even though everything else was with my name first.  It wasn't difficult to fix but it was aggravating.  And it actually has more importance than you'd think it would.


I remember you writing about the nightmare of having one thing titled differently than the others. And really, Marriott is no different than most companies in usually making the male in a male/female ownership the primary. We just wish we'd known the ramifications when we bought because we would have asked if it was possible for me to be primary.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 19, 2022)

I don't know if this is the correct thread to add my current issue, but here goes:

I have a member number, my own member #, Rick has a member number (apparently but I have never seen his). 

We added our kids to a couple of our Marriott ownerships ten years ago but chose not to do that for the newer purchases to keep them from being burdened with the MF's.  I cannot see the newer purchases in my account.  I told the closing companies my account number when I purchased.  

Emailed Marriott, they said that I cannot see them because the new weeks are deeded differently.  

If everyone has a member number, then why do I have to have separate logins for my other accounts?  

The Marriott person in title was not helpful, not even in the slightest.


----------



## Dean (May 19, 2022)

SueDonJ said:


> I remember you writing about the nightmare of having one thing titled differently than the others. And really, Marriott is no different than most companies in usually making the male in a male/female ownership the primary. We just wish we'd known the ramifications when we bought because we would have asked if it was possible for me to be primary.


I suspect they routinely just take the first name on the deed.  


rickandcindy23 said:


> I don't know if this is the correct thread to add my current issue, but here goes:
> 
> I have a member number, my own member #, Rick has a member number (apparently but I have never seen his).
> 
> ...


Did you take your name off when you added the kids even inadvertently?  Do you have 2 numbers, you may have since those are now separate accounts.


----------



## rthib (May 19, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> So what does this little blurb mean? I seem to see it on both reservation dates I checked for two different resorts.
> View attachment 55261


I just did a reservation. Had same wording. But I just book using only elected points. 
Wondering if this is more for future integration telling you what type of points you need (e.g. need to convert startpoints to MVCD)
I do have trust points, since I purchased 1000 resale to get me to next level (and 13month 1+) so maybe my points all got the salesman magical trust pixie dust.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 19, 2022)

SueDonJ said:


> Yep, even with just a married couple owning it's important that each have an ownership account/log-in, because for some things - MF's being one of them - Marriott only puts the info into what they consider the "primary" account. Don't get me started on the fact that for Marriott "primary" usually means the male in a male/female marriage, despite the fact that my husband is by far not the only one who wouldn't recognize the owner's website if it walked right up and introduced itself to him. I do all of our Marriott stuff in his account while months can go by without me ever logging into my own. As I'm writing this, it occurs to me that the only time I do use mine is to test whether something being talked about on TUG is happening within it.


I would have thought that primary would be based on whoever is listed first on the deed?


----------



## catharsis (May 19, 2022)

Just a small note- it *could *be completely unrelated to the changes, BUT....

Cancelled a couple of reservations yesterday morning, coming to about 4500-5000 points,
The first cancellation returned points into my account as expected, so I didn't think much about it after that, but since I had the ability to see my historical transactions for the first time in 5 years thanks to the new website  I thought I'd take a look, and only the first cancellation has returned any points to my account.

I verified the points balance by trying to make a dummy booking and finding my points balance was shy about 4000 points.   I called yesterday and was told, "wait 24 hours, it always takes 24 hours for points to go back into your account when you cancel" (which was obviously nonsense, but I waited in any case.

Called today, and after being on the phone with an agent over 90 minutes she has double and triple checked everything and confirms that my points have gone 'missing'.

I'm not concerned about these particular points as I have all of the records, have the DC Points receipts from the original bookings, and have the cancellation numbers for every cancellation, and we have opened a ticket to investigate - but perhaps watch your balance more closely than normal at the moment as the new website may have some glitches we & MVCI haven't figured out yet.


----------



## VacationForever (May 19, 2022)

Well, my husband and I are on the Marriott deeds and trust and I am listed as the primary.  I don't remember how or why but it has always been that way.


----------



## Steve Fatula (May 19, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> Well, my husband and I are on the Marriott deeds and trust and I am listed as the primary.  I don't remember how or why but it has always been that way.



For, us, they simply asked how we wanted the names on the deed.


----------



## hangloose (May 19, 2022)

We had to call MVCI today, to cancel a waitlist and modify another.  Unfortunately, the rep said waitlist was one of several functions which they still could not modify…no ETA….asked me to call back later in the week.  Disappointing.


----------



## BigDawgTUG (May 19, 2022)

Search was working for me earlier today, now all I get is "Fatal Error Searching Availability. Please check the logs."  Anyone else getting this?  Wondering if it's on MVC's end, browser issue, etc.


----------



## Gemini Chica (May 20, 2022)

Yep getting that today, I manage some other accounts also and tried on a few of them and the same! Chat said a known issue and “working on it” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (May 20, 2022)

BigDawgTUG said:


> Search was working for me earlier today, now all I get is "Fatal Error Searching Availability. Please check the logs." Anyone else getting this? Wondering if it's on MVC's end, browser issue, etc.


I have been getring same message since 8pm EST. I can book my weeks just fine. Just can not do it with points.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DanCali (May 23, 2022)

Anyone else having issues this morning with phone number not being recognized when you call owner services?


----------



## BigDawgTUG (May 23, 2022)

DanCali said:


> Anyone else having issues this morning with phone number not being recognized when you call owner services?


Yes, same issue for me as well.


----------



## hangloose (May 23, 2022)

DanCali said:


> Anyone else having issues this morning with phone number not being recognized when you call owner services?



Yes. My phone number wasn't recognized.   Took about 15 mins to get in via phone, where I was asked to confirm email and name but nothing around phone.   A little weird, but worked out fine.

On a side note, it is getting frustrating.  I am on week 2 of not being able to add or modify a waitlist.   All I need to do is open up my waitlist for all villa size/view size to add 1 extra day to a reservation this summer....and I cannot do it online (MVCI website doesn't allow) and the MVCI customer service reps still don't have access to the "waitlist" functionality.  I also found out that Chat confirmed they cannot modify a waitlist per policy any longer, so it must go through a phone call.


----------



## DanCali (May 23, 2022)

hangloose said:


> Yes. My phone number wasn't recognized.   Took about 15 mins to get in via phone, where I was asked to confirm email and name but nothing around phone.   A little weird, but worked out fine.






BigDawgTUG said:


> Yes, same issue for me as well.




Thanks for the input! 

Well, at least if it's the same issue for everyone then nobody is at a disadvantage 

I've actually had this as an ongoing issue since I added a resale week. Owner Modifications set my home number the same as my mobile (so I had both "home" and "mobile" as same number) and after trying to change it's been alternating recognizing one but not the other. On Friday all finally seemed good and then this morning it didn't recognize either again.... at least this seems not specific to my account.


----------



## Bnov (May 23, 2022)

I tried booking a points reservation last week (different time/different browsers/different devices) and received error messages each time. I resorted to calling today and the Marriott associate was unable to make a reservation as well. He was very apologetic and said there have been IT problems for several days.

It's hard to imagine this magnitude of issues for this length of time. I'd prefer to direct my concerns to someone in a position of responsibility, rather than a phone associate. Any suggestions/contact information you can share?


----------



## Wanderlustgrl (May 24, 2022)

well this is new to me!


----------



## ilene13 (May 24, 2022)

SueDonJ said:


> Yep, even with just a married couple owning it's important that each have an ownership account/log-in, because for some things - MF's being one of them - Marriott only puts the info into what they consider the "primary" account. Don't get me started on the fact that for Marriott "primary" usually means the male in a male/female marriage, despite the fact that my husband is by far not the only one who wouldn't recognize the owner's website if it walked right up and introduced itself to him. I do all of our Marriott stuff in his account while months can go by without me ever logging into my own. As I'm writing this, it occurs to me that the only time I do use mine is to test whether something being talked about on TUG is happening within it.


I think our husband's are brothers.  Not only do I do all of the Marriott stuff but I do all of our financial stuff too!!!


----------



## marriottdude (May 24, 2022)

Called into MVC today to say computer search function isn't operational and hasn't been for days, as you all know. The rep did say they're loading all the merger properties into the platform and that's what's disrupting the system. Maybe this was already shared above but thought I'd pass it along. She thought they would be back in action by end of week, but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## BigDawgTUG (May 24, 2022)

It's been working fine for me most of the day.  Just really slow!  Takes nearly 30 seconds to go from month to month.


----------



## emeryjre (May 28, 2022)

Not able to log in so far today.  Have been trying for last 4 hours


----------



## pedro47 (May 29, 2022)

IMHO, the website started acting strange starting in January 2022.
Examples: sign on problems, slow and booking problems.


----------



## wbrown (May 29, 2022)

Is anyone else having problems logging on and trying to reserve or elect your timeshare?  I can login but I when I try to go anywhere else on their website it just hangs.  This has been going on for weeks now!  How am I supposed to do planning etc. with a garbage website like this!  Come on Marriott, can't you do better?


----------



## michman0414 (May 29, 2022)

wbrown said:


> Is anyone else having problems logging on and trying to reserve or elect your timeshare?  I can login but I when I try to go anywhere else on their website it just hangs.  This has been going on for weeks now!  How am I supposed to do planning etc. with a garbage website like this!  Come on Marriott, can't you do better?



Very slow for me also. It has been particularly bad the last 6-8 weeks.


----------



## DRH90277 (May 29, 2022)

It is difficult to know what is really going on and Owners Services has no answers.  Isn't it about time they gave us an expected resolution date?


----------



## j.d. (May 29, 2022)

wbrown said:


> Is anyone else having problems logging on and trying to reserve or elect your timeshare?  I can login but I when I try to go anywhere else on their website it just hangs.  This has been going on for weeks now!  How am I supposed to do planning etc. with a garbage website like this!  Come on Marriott, can't you do better?


On Thursday, I attempted to make a reservation and the Marriott system “ our apologies-at time time, Marriott vacation club website is experiencing an interruption in service”. As members this is insulting and needs to be fixed!


----------



## TravelTime (May 29, 2022)

There is already a thread for this topic. Maybe the moderator can merge this into that thread.

I just checked and the MVC website is working fine for me. I had problems for about a week a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 29, 2022)

Sundays seem to be the day for system maintenance. With the pending integration of systems, I suspect there will be issues until the end of the year. First the issues with integration, then fixing all the inevitable bugs.

I can log on, but when I go to search potential points reservations, I get this message.


----------



## billymach4 (May 29, 2022)

dougp26364 said:


> Sundays seem to be the day for system maintenance. With the pending integration of systems, I suspect there will be issues until the end of the year. First the issues with integration, then fixing all the inevitable bugs.
> 
> I can log on, but when I go to search potential points reservations, I get this message.


Sorry to rant here. I don't give a Rat's behind about their mergers, acquisitions, acquaintances, takeovers, friends or whatever. This is yours and ours money/ real estate transaction , future plans at stake here. If this were a bank dealing with dollars, securities the Feds would be all over Marriott's behind. They would have to testify to Congress! I have a deed to my property and I am entitled to make a reservation. So are all of the other owners. OK do I feel better now. Maybe. IDK. Guess I will have to waste my Tuesdays morning on the phone!


----------



## dougp26364 (May 29, 2022)

billymach4 said:


> Sorry to rant here. I don't give a Rat's behind about their mergers, acquisitions, acquaintances, takeovers, friends or whatever. This is yours and ours money/ real estate transaction , future plans at stake here. If this were a bank dealing with dollars, securities the Feds would be all over Marriott's behind. They would have to testify to Congress! I have a deed to my property and I am entitled to make a reservation. So are all of the other owners. OK do I feel better now. Maybe. IDK. Guess I will have to waste my Tuesdays morning on the phone!



you’re entitled to make a reservation. You’re not necessarily entitled to make that reservation online or even 24/7.

What on earth did we all do before the internet?


----------



## billymach4 (May 29, 2022)

dougp26364 said:


> you’re entitled to make a reservation. You’re not necessarily entitled to make that reservation online or even 24/7.
> 
> What on earth did we all do before the internet?


We live in a 24/7 Society. The earth in no longer flat.  Internet has been mainstream since 1995, mobile apps about 2005 have been a given. Marriott is a Global Multinational Mega Corp. They certainly charge mucho dinero  to maintain our property. Don't give them any slack.

BTW @dougp26364  my response to your post was not directed at you. I am just annoyed at Big Marriott. Not that it's going to get me anywhere. I'm just a tiny fish in this sea. Folks here have much more invested. The mega points / weeks owners should really be peeved.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 30, 2022)

billymach4 said:


> We live in a 24/7 Society. The earth in no longer flat.  Internet has been mainstream since 1995, mobile apps about 2005 have been a given. Marriott is a Global Multinational Mega Corp. They certainly charge mucho dinero  to maintain our property. Don't give them any slack.
> 
> BTW @dougp26364  my response to your post was not directed at you. I am just annoyed at Big Marriott. Not that it's going to get me anywhere. I'm just a tiny fish in this sea. Folks here have much more invested. The mega points / weeks owners should really be peeved.



Trust me, not having online access annoys the heck out of me too. My work schedule dictates I search reserve during non-traditional hours.

Still, websites must be maintained and updated. This is an anomaly. A bump in the road. Once the integration has been completed and the bugs worked out, then they better be in their game. But sometimes even the smoothest of roads needs attention and you’ll experience lane closures.it’s necessary to maintain and update.

I will say they appear to be overwhelmed and undermanned


----------



## noreenkate (Jun 2, 2022)

- I am kinda new to Marriot and a weeks owner. I have been trying to book my first stay for nearly a month now. Same crazy lagging and error messaging as others here. 
Got through this morning using Firefox- (instead of Safari) no issues no lags. Booked my reservation locked off room and deposited studio side.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 2, 2022)

Mr. Vker said:


> MVC chat reported this as a known issue-being worked on.


Did MVC chat give you any timeline when all the issuses will be fixed / corrective?


----------



## dj_drf (Jun 3, 2022)

Tonight, I am consistently getting an error message that June2022 is outside the booking window.


----------



## Dean (Jun 3, 2022)

dj_drf said:


> Tonight, I am consistently getting an error message that June2022 is outside the booking window.


I have gotten that message at times over the past couple of days but if I start over it usually goes away.  A couple of times I've had to sign out then back in to get past it.


----------



## flyboy0681 (Jun 6, 2022)

It can't be just me but I haven't seen any other posts here that the "Book Vacation Club Point" page on the MVCI site has been offline for at least four weeks now. I try several times a day and each time the dropdown boxes don't work, not the "Select Activity", not the "Enter Destination" or "Search by Months". I shot off a message to Marriott and they said it was operational. I've used three different browsers, clearing the cache and cookies from one of them (Edge), but nada.

Attached is a screen shot when I click on the Select Activity box, which should show a list of entries such as "Beach", "Urban", etc.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Jun 6, 2022)

flyboy0681 said:


> It can't be just me but I haven't seen any other posts here that the "Book Vacation Club Point" page on the MVCI site has been offline for at least four weeks now. I try several times a day and each time the dropdown boxes don't work, not the "Select Activity", not the "Enter Destination" or "Search by Months". I shot off a message to Marriott and they said it was operational. I've used three different browsers, clearing the cache and cookies from one of them (Edge), but nada.
> 
> Attached is a screen shot when I click on the Select Activity box.


It’s working for me- usually.
I do get occasional error messages and the site can be slow but it works.
Just logged out a minute ago.


----------



## flyboy0681 (Jun 6, 2022)

Sorry, are we talking about the same site? I just tried 30 seconds ago and couldn't get anything to work. Please try it and post a screen image so that I can see with my own four eyes.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Jun 6, 2022)

flyboy0681 said:


> Sorry, are we talking about the same site? I just tried 30 seconds ago and couldn't get anything to work. Please try it and post a screen image so that I can see with my own four eyes.


Yes, same site.
If it hadn’t been working for 4 weeks there would be many posts here.
Maybe try chat for help?
Good luck.


----------



## ljmiii (Jun 6, 2022)

flyboy0681 said:


> Sorry, are we talking about the same site? I just tried 30 seconds ago and couldn't get anything to work. Please try it and post a screen image so that I can see with my own four eyes.


Goodness knows the MVC website has been going up and down like a yo-yo for the past few weeks...but it's been working for me for the past few days. I can even see an accurate count of my various and sundry points buckets - WooHoo!


----------



## rthib (Jun 6, 2022)

I booked with points last week.
Just tried right now and no issues.
I never use the Activity box however, always just pick the resorts or state I want to look at.


----------



## Emi (Jun 6, 2022)

I have the same problem. Was waiting for the “fix” message kept promising. Rep said they have customers able to use the search. Finally I tried another brower Chrome and it worked. Was using MS Edge. Why Marriott service reps can‘t tell owners that. I suggested to them the tech people need to look at fixing it ion Edge. No response. Marriott is not proactive in fixing problems to make our life easier. Give Chrome a try. good luck.


----------



## Cewood (Jun 7, 2022)

I just tried to book a resort in my 13 month window at exactly 9 AM.  It showed availability, but when I clicked the date it went slowly to a screen that told me (inaccurately) that I do not have enough points.  I re-searched, found availability, clicked the date, and the whole site crashed.  At 9:05, there was no availability left.  I don't think that this is a browser issue, but rather a problem of their system -- having everyone looking for those precious few minutes at 9:00 (competing for what might be only one or two units at each resort made available at 13 months), and all of us MVC owners creating a denial-of-service issue because the system does not have enough bandwidth.  Ugh!  Hopefully we will see improvement, but at this point it just seems like this is a really silly design flaw in their reservation protocol.


----------



## BarbmC (Jun 7, 2022)

I too have been having this issue where I can see nothing when I try to book using points. I have contacted MVC (several times) as this has been going on for weeks.  Spoke with the MVC Advocacy and they have been notifying IT of this on going issue.  It has been going on for weeks.  They said it's related to the integration of the other properties. This is the number for MVC Advocacy.  
CUSTOMER ADVOCACY 
*T* 800-860-9384


----------



## drlee (Jun 7, 2022)

Our timeshares are in a trust. We are long time owners, and have deeded weeks and a few points. When I logged into  my account earlier this week, I got the message that I did not have reservation authority for this account, and I needed to log into my account via customer number. I called owner services and learned that when the website was upgraded, trust accounts were unilateraly changed: new customer numbers were assigned to each "owner" who would have the same information available. However, the name on the account would no longer reference the trust. No notice to owners beforehand, no easy way to fix. The only solution offered was to create one or two new accounts, each with new login information, but with the same ownership info. I'm not sure how this will work with reservations, since the ownership on the deeds is the trust, not each of us. The reason for posting this is to warn trust owners to check to see if you can check inventory for future reservations. If not, you will need to call owner services to get the new owner number(s) to allow you to create a new account. Seems like there must have been a better way to handle this.


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 7, 2022)

There is a new "advanced search" hyperlink also.  When you click on it you will see your accounts.  There is a new button to show/hide resorts based on availability.  It doesn't seem to work.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 7, 2022)

drlee said:


> Our timeshares are in a trust. We are long time owners, and have deeded weeks and a few points. When I logged into  my account earlier this week, I got the message that I did not have reservation authority for this account, and I needed to log into my account via customer number. I called owner services and learned that when the website was upgraded, trust accounts were unilateraly changed: new customer numbers were assigned to each "owner" who would have the same information available. However, the name on the account would no longer reference the trust. No notice to owners beforehand, no easy way to fix. The only solution offered was to create one or two new accounts, each with new login information, but with the same ownership info. I'm not sure how this will work with reservations, since the ownership on the deeds is the trust, not each of us. The reason for posting this is to warn trust owners to check to see if you can check inventory for future reservations. If not, you will need to call owner services to get the new owner number(s) to allow you to create a new account. Seems like there must have been a better way to handle this.


This issue has been discussed in an existing _Owners Website IT Issues/Updates/Changes [MERGED]_ thread so I'm moving your post/thread to it. There's some detail in Post #123, and you can read back further for other related posts. Good luck!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 7, 2022)

The website has long supported multiple web profiles for every owner. Every owner has their own ownership number. I suspect they made some changes for trusts and assigned or now want you to use the ownership number tied to an actual person to make reservations. You can also obtain owner numbers by using the online chat feature. No call necessary.


----------



## flyboy0681 (Jun 7, 2022)

So there we have it, some people can access it while others can't, apparently for no rhyme or reason. I just tried and was shutout.


----------



## flyboy0681 (Jun 7, 2022)

Cewood said:


> I just tried to book a resort in my 13 month window at exactly 9 AM.  It showed availability, but when I clicked the date it went slowly to a screen that told me (inaccurately) that I do not have enough points.  I re-searched, found availability, clicked the date, and the whole site crashed.  At 9:05, there was no availability left.  I don't think that this is a browser issue, but rather a problem of their system -- having everyone looking for those precious few minutes at 9:00 (competing for what might be only one or two units at each resort made available at 13 months), and all of us MVC owners creating a denial-of-service issue because the system does not have enough bandwidth.  Ugh!  Hopefully we will see improvement, but at this point it just seems like this is a really silly design flaw in their reservation protocol.



I wish I could get to that point.


----------



## BarbmC (Jun 7, 2022)

flyboy0681 said:


> So there we have it, some people can access it while others can't, apparently for no rhyme or reason. I just tried and was shutout.


It seems to be Chairman's Level issue - special no ability to book benefit.


----------



## sox21 (Jun 7, 2022)

dougp26364 said:


> Trust me, not having online access annoys the heck out of me too. My work schedule dictates I search reserve during non-traditional hours.
> 
> Still, websites must be maintained and updated. This is an anomaly. A bump in the road. Once the integration has been completed and the bugs worked out, then they better be in their game. But sometimes even the smoothest of roads needs attention and you’ll experience lane closures.it’s necessary to maintain and update.
> 
> I will say they appear to be overwhelmed and undermanned



the Issue with MVC IT is that it is more than likely outsourced. It doesn’t mean that the outsourced company or the people who work there are no good. What it means is that these companies tend to have a high turnover rate. So, product/website knowledge never hits a maturity level at which an upgrade will go smoothly. I say this coming from a strong IT company that has a very tenured staff. we run applications that are tens to hundreds of times the size of the MVC site. If we had any of the issues reported for more than 4 hours after an upgrade, we would be embarrassed and heads would roll. Having tenured staff provides for good design, testing and implementation. “We’ve seen it all”. A non-tenured staff is going to add updates without understanding core functionality, interaction between modules, database design. Things will break and some of these breaks will be complex because the root cause and fix are not understood. This kind of cheaper development will then rely on user complaints which provides beta and regression testing for them. When they implemented the points system the website was garbage as well. They just don’t seem to care about IT and never will. This will be a repeated event for every major upgrade. They know that when it’s finally fixed, the complaints will stop and the anger will subside. In the end, the upgrade was done for a dime instead of a dollar.


----------



## tiel (Jun 7, 2022)

I was able to book a few nights for 2022 with enrolled points yesterday. Surprisingly, no issues at all, though I was expecting some based on the experiences of many others here.  We are Chairman’s level.  Guess it was my lucky day!


----------



## BarbmC (Jun 7, 2022)

I was just able to use the search function when booking points too - hopefully it's resolved!!


----------



## flyboy0681 (Jun 8, 2022)

I am happy to announce that I have been able to (finally) access the site as of today.


----------



## laxmom (Jun 8, 2022)

I tried to book on points but got the error message.  Then tried to book a week.  Error message again so nothing was working .  I tried for several days and finally called yesterday to book.

I was surprised that they answered quickly and I was off the phone in about 3 minutes.


----------



## Likes to Travel (Jun 8, 2022)

I was able to do points reservations for the 1st time since April.


----------



## Likes to Travel (Jun 8, 2022)

I was able to use the points reservation system today for the first time since April.  Hopefully it lasts...


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jun 9, 2022)

Sounds like there is at least a little progress. So, apparently, they are at least trying.


----------



## goodbadugly (Jun 11, 2022)

davidvel said:


> Par for the Marriott IT course. System is totally unable to handle high demand. They refuse to invest in better infrastructure..
> 
> May not have been at KoOlina, but these are high demand at ski weeks and some other resorts.


Here is a conspiracy theory for you.  Many of the sales representatives "secondary" job is managing the MVC properties they own.   Have you ever noticed how fast their computer system operates when you are sitting in a presentation and they show you the great resorts they have secured for themselves?  That's because they have faster access to the system.  When I questioned them on this they maintain that MVC personnel enter the system the same way owners do.  Of course their address includes XXX.vacationclub.com.  Easy to prioritize! I'm just saying!!!


----------



## BreakingAway (Jun 11, 2022)

gln60 said:


> Yes…it happened this past Tuesday…using points..same old delay…same..try again later nonsense small screen popup….after about an hour..Ko OLINA showed up for March 2023..with all units and views and days of the week available..its not going to change..MVC knows they have what owners want..and owners wont stop trying to book..so there’s no need to fix something that doesn’t affect MVC.


I agree with others who are frustrated with Marriott’s poor IT service. Being able to make reservations on line for the desired dates is very important to me. So, yes, I am frustrated that Marriott apparently invests so little to improve their IT services.


----------



## gln60 (Jun 11, 2022)

The powers that run MVC know that owners have 2 choices….call during the week….or use the lousy unreliable website…there is no 3rd choice…they also know that time is of the essence when trying to book resorts in the time frame you need…they have what owners want…competition is extremely high…when the demand far exceeds availability…..companies have a tendency become apathetic to the customers(owners) plight…IMO…thats where we owners are now…and have been for way too long…it’s sad…but true.


----------



## Fasttr (Jun 11, 2022)

gln60 said:


> The powers that run MVC know that owners have 2 choices….call during the week….or use the lousy unreliable website…there is no 3rd choice…they also know that time is of the essence when trying to book resorts in the time frame you need…they have what owners want…competition is extremely high…when the demand far exceeds availability…..companies have a tendency become apathetic to the customers(owners) plight…IMO…thats where we owners are now…and have been for way too long…it’s sad…but true.


But if they had a decent/functioning website, especially one that allowed us to make our own cancellations, etc., they would need a lot fewer VOA’s to man the phones and save a lot on salary and benes. .


----------



## lockewong (Jun 11, 2022)

I have trouble every year.  One year, they "upgraded" the system and it was down the day before I needed to book.  I called them and they --the phone people were sympathetic but not helpful.  On the day of booking, the phone lines were so congested, that they had a recording that suggested we "call back later."  If I had not gotten through on-line, the window would have been closed.  We usually reserve for Maui in February.  My husband hears me curse every year at 5:55 a.m. on the day the booking window opens.  It is to be expected.


----------



## gln60 (Jun 11, 2022)

Fasttr said:


> But if they had a decent/functioning website, especially one that allowed us to make our own cancellations, etc., they would need a lot fewer VOA’s to man the phones and save a lot on salary and benes. .


I agree 100%…..but they obviously don’t care..it’s easier to ignore the “PROBLEM”than fix it..and they realize we wont stop trying to book.


----------



## sox21 (Jun 11, 2022)

CPNY said:


> The vistana website has been horrendous since the Marriott take over. I recall an investor presentation where the Marriott executives said the vistana IT is superior to MVC IT….it looks like MVW Hasn’t really learned much from the Vistana side. Hopefully they can figure it all out


I’ve been a part of several mergers. The buyer feels they have nothing to learn because they did the purchasing. Or they say they want to learn but are so imbedded in culture that they couldn’t change even if they wanted to.


----------



## CPNY (Jun 12, 2022)

sox21 said:


> I’ve been a part of several mergers. The buyer feels they have nothing to learn because they did the purchasing. Or they say they want to learn but are so imbedded in culture that they couldn’t change even if they wanted to.


HUH? Nothing changed on the vistana website except for inconsistencies. I’m a bit confused as to what I had to learn, considering I know a tad more than the average owner. But again, tell me that I feel i have nothing to learn. Nothing has changed BUT the culture. I’ve been a part of many companies where culture has changed for the negative. I can recognize the changes in cultures of companies that I’m “involved” in. Maybe you’re a Marriott loyalist or maybe you’re a Marriott employee, either way, the vistana website and CULTURE HAS CHANGE FOR THE NEGATIVE SINCE MARRIOTT GOT THEIR HANDS ON ILG.


----------



## Fasttr (Jun 12, 2022)

CPNY said:


> HUH? Nothing changed on the vistana website except for inconsistencies. I’m a bit confused as to what I had to learn, considering I know a tad more than the average owner. But again, tell me that I feel i have nothing to learn. Nothing has changed BUT the culture. I’ve been a part of many companies where culture has changed for the negative. I can recognize the changes in cultures of companies that I’m “involved” in. Maybe you’re a Marriott loyalist or maybe you’re a Marriott employee, either way, the vistana website and CULTURE HAS CHANGE FOR THE NEGATIVE SINCE MARRIOTT GOT THEIR HANDS ON ILG. thanks for playing.
> 
> PS Pay for membership sir or madam Marriott employee/loyalist


I think you totally misread the post.  I believe they were saying Marriott = the buyer so in this case since Marriott is the buyer in this merger, Marriott feels they have nothing to learn.


----------



## CPNY (Jun 13, 2022)

Fasttr said:


> I think you totally misread the post.  I believe they were saying Marriott = the buyer so in this case since Marriott is the buyer in this merger, Marriott feels they have nothing to learn.


Perhaps you’re right and if that’s the case I send my sincerest apologies


----------



## Superchief (Jun 13, 2022)

sox21 said:


> I’ve been a part of several mergers. The buyer feels they have nothing to learn because they did the purchasing. Or they say they want to learn but are so imbedded in culture that they couldn’t change even if they wanted to.


In my experience with multiple mergers, the only people who benefit are the executives, lawyers, and investment bankers. Employees, customers, and shareholders typically get the shaft. I can't think of many examples of when the combined company was better than the individual companies prior to the merger.


----------



## sox21 (Jun 13, 2022)

CPNY said:


> Perhaps you’re right and if that’s the case I send my sincerest apologies


Fasttr was correct. I was speaking of Marriott as the buyer in the merger and Vistana as the company that was purchased. No need to apologize.


----------



## CPNY (Jun 13, 2022)

sox21 said:


> Fasttr was correct. I was speaking of Marriott as the buyer in the merger and Vistana as the company that was purchased. No need to apologize.


No no I was out of line. My apologies


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 14, 2022)

I saw for the first time today a notice on the opening page of our accounts: "_Our team is working diligently to resolve intermittent performance issues with our reservation system._ _We apologize for any inconvenience_ _you may_ _experience_ _booking your reservation online. Please try again or contact Owner Services for assistance," _and the button to contact for direct email, phone or Chat Now customer service worked with no delay. It's progress, I guess, but a long time coming. And of course, it would be infinitely better if they could more quickly fix whatever's broken.

*Moderator Note*: I merged a couple more IT-related threads into this one. I know it's a slog of a read but if Marriott has eyes on TUG to help them pinpoint specific issues (which we know from experience is a possibility although they don't usually say when it's happening,) then they can find everything they need in one place.


----------



## Superchief (Jun 14, 2022)

Since the IT department reports into a finance guy, who is now becoming CEO, don't expect any major upgrades. The expenses of the department are likely to be more important than providing customers high quality service. I bet they outsource most of their programming, so there is no longevity or 'ownership' from the IT people doing the work.


----------



## Bodie (Jun 14, 2022)

davidvel said:


> Par for the Marriott IT course. System is totally unable to handle high demand. They refuse to invest in better infrastructure..
> 
> May not have been at KoOlina, but these are high demand at ski weeks and some other resorts.


MVC is investing more time and money in its shareholders than owners. The IT system is low on the list of priorities.   Feel bad for the CSR people, the company is very bad at keeping them informed on matters of importance


----------



## Bodie (Jun 14, 2022)

Superchief said:


> Since the IT department reports into a finance guy, who is now becoming CEO, don't expect any major upgrades. The expenses of the department are likely to be more important than providing customers high quality service. I bet they outsource most of their programming, so there is no longevity or 'ownership' from the IT people doing the work.


Oh, jeez, really.  They’re putting the bean counter in charge?  That should work to our favor.


----------



## BreakingAway (Jun 14, 2022)

Bodie said:


> Oh, jeez, really.  They’re putting the bean counter in charge?  That should work to our favor.


I was thinking just the opposite. Putting the head of an IT Department that does not deliver well for owners does not look like customer service was a criteria for promotion at Marriott Vacation Club. Just speculating, but I expect a history of lowering costs in the IT department was a  qualification with a very high premium.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jun 14, 2022)

I've worked at several places where finance department was over IT. Not that unusual.


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 15, 2022)

Wait until they start charging a fee.


----------



## DanCali (Jun 15, 2022)

I should have taped my dual screen setup yesterday and posted it here for illustrative purposes.... totally ridiculous!

Was waiting on 9am to make a points reservation and everything was set up and working fine until 8:55 when things started slowing down significantly (spinning circles and such) so I opened a 2nd browser just in case... 

9:00:00am I start the search and it just keeps spinning and spinning 
9:01am I launch a search on the 2nd browser with the same outcome. 
9:03am I decide to try the phone line, use the speed dial, but of course I am on hold.... 
9:05am I keep trying on one browser, log out and log in again on the other and try again
9:07am Eventually one of the searches shows availability but alas, I accidentally refresh(!!) and get the spinning circle again... 
9:08am Finally 45 seconds later I see the availability and grab it
9:10am Complete the info and book the reservation
9:12am I check availability and nothing is available anymore... 
9:15am I notice the annoying hold music still playing in the background so I hang up the phone 
9:20am Relax on the porch with a well-earned cold beer!
9:25am Consider putting on one of my kids' Burger King crowns to make me feel more Presidential (pun intended)


----------



## Superchief (Jun 15, 2022)

Do you remember when we used to get a survey after making a reservation online or through a rep? I haven't seen a survey ever since the service went down the toilet. Any connection?


----------



## DanCali (Jun 15, 2022)

Superchief said:


> Do you remember when we used to get a survey after making a reservation online or through a rep? I haven't seen a survey ever since the service went down the toilet. Any connection?



That did raise some memories that had me go digging into my inbox.

Last one I got from MVC was in 2019 and from Vistana in 2020...


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 15, 2022)

I was looking at employer reviews over on GlassDoor and found this one kind of interesting;


----------



## Bodie (Jun 15, 2022)

At the very least, the head of MVC - whoever that is these days - should send a letter to all members profusely apologizing for the disaster that is their IT system and telling us when it will be fixed.  That can't be that hard.   I've never seen such disregard for MVC members.  The customer service reps are as much in the dark as we are.  Frankly, I think MVC as a whole is a very poor communicator.  I'm done excusing this to COVID.  As long as their stock is rated "buy," I'm not expecting a big push to customer satisfaction.


----------



## Superchief (Jun 15, 2022)

Bodie said:


> At the very least, the head of MVC - whoever that is these days - should send a letter to all members profusely apologizing for the disaster that is their IT system and telling us when it will be fixed.  That can't be that hard.   I've never seen such disregard for MVC members.  The customer service reps are as much in the dark as we are.  Frankly, I think MVC as a whole is a very poor communicator.  I'm done excusing this to COVID.  As long as their stock is rated "buy," I'm not expecting a big push to customer satisfaction.


I doubt that will ever happen since the new guy is more concerned about investors than owners and IT reported to him when it went to hell.


----------



## bazzap (Jun 16, 2022)

A different type of survey, but this week is the first time we have ever received one just a few days into our stay asking how it is going.
It was just a single “traffic light” type question though with no option for comments, so difficult to see what real value it could offer us or them?


----------



## hangloose (Jun 16, 2022)

Definitely frustrating.  I really hope MVC IT gets it together sooner than later, as we are going on weeks and weeks with continual IT issues.  

My experiences..on the Web, with waitlists, reservation attempts and even calling Owner Services (who lacked full functionality to act) has been quite the pain the past month+.  






*We Apologize for the Inconvenience 
Site control message*

Our website is undergoing maintenance. To make a reservation, please use the chat feature on this page if available, or contact Owner Services


----------



## igopogo (Jun 16, 2022)

Well this is new, apparently I paid off my maintenance fees last week and I now have a zero balance.  Now that's a glitch I can get behind.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 16, 2022)

igopogo said:


> Well this is new, apparently I paid off my maintenance fees last week and I now have a zero balance.  Now that's a glitch I can get behind.


What is the glitch?


----------



## gln60 (Jun 16, 2022)

Had no problem logging into MVC site just now…problem is..I cant browse for availability or book anything…it says site is undergoing maintenance.


----------



## Rlevy29 (Jun 16, 2022)

My problem seems to be different. I am unable to log on at all.I put in my username and password and it just brings me back to the login page. This has been going on for 4 weeks now. I have spoken to numerous advisors who have told me to use different web browsers, devices, and to reset my password. Nothing works. It is extremely frustrating not to be able to see our account information. It is equally frustrating to be told to do the same things over and over. (The definition of insanity!) I even suggested wiping out this account and starting over with a new one and was told no. Is there anyone else experiencing this problem? Does anyone know who I can contact to lodge a complaint? I have already spoken to supervisors at MVC and have hit a stone wall. I really want to speak to someone higher up who can actually help.


----------



## igopogo (Jun 16, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> What is the glitch?


By "apparently" I meant that I haven't paid them.  I checked my card to make sure they didn't surprise me with a charge.  Our ownership bills quarterly and usually shows the remaining annual balance, but it shows zero.  I am quite sure they will fix this one before the next due date.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 16, 2022)

Rlevy29 said:


> My problem seems to be different. I am unable to log on at all.I put in my username and password and it just brings me back to the login page. This has been going on for 4 weeks now. I have spoken to numerous advisors who have told me to use different web browsers, devices, and to reset my password. Nothing works. It is extremely frustrating not to be able to see our account information. It is equally frustrating to be told to do the same things over and over. (The definition of insanity!) I even suggested wiping out this account and starting over with a new one and was told no. Is there anyone else experiencing this problem? Does anyone know who I can contact to lodge a complaint? I have already spoken to supervisors at MVC and have hit a stone wall. I really want to speak to someone higher up who can actually help.


I don't have this issue.  Do you run VPN?  If so, turning it off for 15 minutes and try.  Also, clear all browing history including cache.


----------



## gln60 (Jun 16, 2022)

Back up and running…


----------



## Rlevy29 (Jun 16, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> I don't have this issue.  Do you run VPN?  If so, turning it off for 15 minutes and try.  Also, clear all browing history including cache.


Not sure what running VPN is. I have cleared my history so many times I’m back in the dark ages.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 16, 2022)

Rlevy29 said:


> Not sure what running VPN is. I have cleared my history so many times I’m back in the dark ages.


When you cleared your history, did you clear everything, and not just browsing history?


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 16, 2022)

Suggestion Only..In the future when you make a payment print it asap and save it for your records.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 17, 2022)

Revisiting my experiment and the "A minimum of [x] points are needed from MVCD Trust" notation we'd seen with all DC Points reservations ...

I held on to that reservation for a while to see if it was going to be flagged as not using Trust Points but nothing ever came, so I cancelled it via the website and got the cancel confirmation email a day later. (I also got a separate email from someone in Customer Care that detailed all of the Points and Weeks sitting in my account along with confirmation of all the deadline dates related to all the different possible usages - that was a nice unexpected touch and I'm happy to report that their info matches mine exactly.)

So today I'm doing another bit of experimentation trying to pull up that same "needed from MVCD Trust" notation with Points reservations, and I'm not seeing it in any of the five test searches I've done. Is anybody still seeing it?


----------



## jpc763 (Jun 17, 2022)

Unable to any points booking right now from either my laptop or my phone. Unbelievable that they have not fixed their website. It is ridiculous.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 17, 2022)

jpc763 said:


> Unable to any points booking right now from either my laptop or my phone. *Unbelievable* that they have not fixed their website. It is ridiculous.


Oh I beleive it. They need to have an owners day event instead of an investors day event and let us owners ask all the question...


----------



## Rlevy29 (Jun 19, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> When you cleared your history, did you clear everything, and not just browsing history?


Everything was cleared.


----------



## ded4025 (Jun 19, 2022)

Rlevy29 said:


> My problem seems to be different. I am unable to log on at all.I put in my username and password and it just brings me back to the login page. This has been going on for 4 weeks now. I have spoken to numerous advisors who have told me to use different web browsers, devices, and to reset my password. Nothing works. It is extremely frustrating not to be able to see our account information. It is equally frustrating to be told to do the same things over and over. (The definition of insanity!) I even suggested wiping out this account and starting over with a new one and was told no. Is there anyone else experiencing this problem? Does anyone know who I can contact to lodge a complaint? I have already spoken to supervisors at MVC and have hit a stone wall. I really want to speak to someone higher up who can actually help.



I’m having the same problem as you.  I have been told that they are aware of the bug and couldn’t provide me with a timeline for when it will be fixed.  It’s been over 3 weeks for me.


----------



## djyamyam (Jun 29, 2022)

Anyone getting this error message this morning?  I can't even log in


----------



## Dean (Jun 29, 2022)

djyamyam said:


> Anyone getting this error message this morning?  I can't even log in
> 
> View attachment 59106


Yes, all morning


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 29, 2022)

It might be time to just hire 100 more people to answer the phones and shut this thing down until someone can fully test it.  I really struggle to think of anything this bad anywhere else where I do business.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 29, 2022)

Of course, just when we want to book July 4th reservation.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 29, 2022)

djyamyam said:


> Anyone getting this error message this morning?  I can't even log in
> 
> View attachment 59106


It says to use the chat feature, but you can't get out of the popup cycle to do that.


----------



## gln60 (Jun 29, 2022)

MVC site wont let me log in..Im getting a planned maintenance message..you know folks…it would be nice if MVC would let members know that in advance…I have said it before..and will say it again…MVC couldnt care less about its members..pathetic


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 29, 2022)

Phone answered after 3 minutes and reservations made after another 9 minutes.  I would have much preferred to make the reservations online.


----------



## isisdave (Jun 29, 2022)

Yeah, but tomorrow's the 12-month-ahead date for F-S-S checkin resorts next July 4 weekend; it won't be three minutes then.


----------



## JohnB3 (Jun 29, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> Phone answered after 3 minutes and reservations made after another 9 minutes.  I would have much preferred to make the reservations online.


Thanks for positing your experience it prompted me to call as well and I got the lock off reservation I wanted my wait time was a bit longer than your but Marriott beats Disney call center even under stress.   I had to call to get a confirmation number the other day and waited 45 minutes at Disney


----------



## gln60 (Jun 29, 2022)

isisdave said:


> Yeah, but tomorrow's the 12-month-ahead date for F-S-S checkin resorts next July 4 weekend; it won't be three minutes then.


EXACTLY


----------



## isisdave (Jun 29, 2022)

Supposedly you can at least start chat at https://owners.marriottvacationclub.com/timeshare/mvco/contact-us without logging in, but nothing happens when I click the CHAT WITH US button.  Ooh, it just stated to work.

But if you ask for Advisor "No Advisors are available"


----------



## HudsHut (Jun 29, 2022)

I was dismayed when I saw the "planned maintenance". Marriott did answer by 6:02. After the week was reserved, the rep said in a (acting) surprised tone, "you have a 3, 4, or 5 night travel package". I just said no thank you. Did any of you get the "travel package" offer?


----------



## JohnB3 (Jun 29, 2022)

HudsHut said:


> I was dismayed when I saw the "planned maintenance". Marriott did answer by 6:02. After the week was reserved, the rep said in a (acting) surprised tone, "you have a 3, 4, or 5 night travel package". I just said no thank you. Did any of you get the "travel package" offer?


not me, but I'm a post 2010 resale owner


----------



## isisdave (Jun 29, 2022)

It's back up as of 10:15 CDT


----------



## vol_90 (Jun 29, 2022)

I think the Marriott website was attacked by either the Russian's or Aliens again.  Good thing we are back to normal and hope when we log in it is successful and works!


----------



## Bodie (Jun 29, 2022)

vpplayer said:


> We are a deeded owner of one week OV at MKO, and typically lock off in order to get two weeks of use. We have not enrolled nor elected points.  Last Thursday, I was on the reservation page just before 0900EST and refreshing in advance and noticed a 5-15 second delay in the response.  At exactly 0900 I refreshed and the system locked up but in about 20 seconds the calendar reappeared with the new inventory, I clicked on the desired date again and another freeze. After a minute I refreshed again and again no response at all.  I did not get the confirmation response until about 3 minutes later, and selected the efficiency, then filled in the rest of the form.  Clicked continue, and was kicked out back out to the calendar page. Tried again and though the response was slow this time, it went through Confirmed at 0906.
> 
> Ko Olina inventory does not typically sellout quickly so I wasn't in danger of being shut out.  In fact, there is still inventory right now for OV for every week since 1 January. But I predict I lost maybe a floor or two due to the delay (we want the high floor).  I chalked it up to the possibility that the problem was my end, no real harm done.
> 
> ...


The system has not been working properly for months.  All we get is excuses about “updating.”  The Marriott hotel reservations system works fine.  Since Marriott Corp spun off MVC as a separate company we have been treated as stepchildren by MVC proper.  They have our money.  More important to juice the stock.


----------



## BigDawgTUG (Jun 29, 2022)

It's back, meaning you can log in, but everyone of my searches so far leads to "*Fatal Error Searching Availability. Please check the logs."*


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 29, 2022)

isisdave said:


> Yeah, but tomorrow's the 12-month-ahead date for F-S-S checkin resorts next July 4 weekend; it won't be three minutes then.


I booked July 1st (Sat) check-in this morning.


----------



## jme (Jun 29, 2022)

HudsHut said:


> I was dismayed when I saw the "planned maintenance". Marriott did answer by 6:02. After the week was reserved, the rep said in a (acting) surprised tone, "you have a 3, 4, or 5 night travel package". I just said no thank you. Did any of you get the "travel package" offer?



Don't discount listening to the travel package offer......it won't hurt anything, and just bail if it doesn't sound good......
......it could be either very good or horrible, but give it a shot.   In the past I've always rejected them immediately,
but about 5 years ago I actually was intrigued with one and bought it---
a great promotional deal that involved a presentation, *but to a great destination I had wanted, plus nice incentives*.....
We will be using a second Encore package soon, just finished another back at end of April.
Both awesome, and I assessed a true value of $2,000-$3,000 over what I paid.
Never thought I'd buy those, but they were "offers I couldn't refuse", so to speak.


----------



## hangloose (Jun 30, 2022)

Really frustrating. I wish MVC would get their IT working.

Trying to book for July 1st today, at 12 months at 9am immediately.  Website hangs.  Chat says you are next in line..but no representatives available.  After 30 mins on hold via phone, I get a representative and they state no availability for any of the 3 weekend days I want. 

Very frustrating as an owner. I hope they improve this experience.

My plan is just to keep checking throughout the day...in hopes something opens.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Jun 30, 2022)

jme said:


> Don't discount listening to the travel package offer......it won't hurt anything, and just bail if it doesn't sound good......
> ..it's usually good or horrible, but give it a shot.   In the past I've always rejected them immediately,
> but about 5 years ago I actually was intrigued with one and bought it---
> a great promotional deal that involved a presentation, *but to a great destination I had wanted, plus nice incentives*.....
> ...


Agree with this 100%, Marty.  We were supposed to be staying at Surfwatch for a couple of nights on the way down to Florida back in February.  We wound up cancelling and staying at a Residence Inn to speed up the trip arrival, but still got an "encore" offer from the sales lady that we scooped up without question:  3 nights in a 2BR at Surfwatch for $299.  We booked it for a Thurs/Fri/Sat in early October which would have cost us 2275 DC points (~ $1450).  I can live with 90 minutes of sales for that savings.

ETA to be relevant to the OP topic:  I guess I've been lucky so far in that every time I wanted to book something the site has worked.  Then again I'm not trying to get said Surfwatch for July 4th either.


----------



## jme (Jun 30, 2022)

jmhpsu93 said:


> Agree with this 100%, Marty.  We were supposed to be staying at Surfwatch for a couple of nights on the way down to Florida back in February.  We wound up cancelling and staying at a Residence Inn to speed up the trip arrival, but *still got an "encore" offer from the sales lady that we scooped up without question:  3 nights in a 2BR at Surfwatch for $299.  We booked it for a Thurs/Fri/Sat in early October which would have cost us 2275 DC points (~ $1450).  I can live with 90 minutes of sales for that savings.*
> 
> ETA to be relevant to the OP topic:  I guess I've been lucky so far in that every time I wanted to book something the site has worked.
> Then again I'm not trying to get said Surfwatch for July 4th either.



Absolutely!!!!!  and Wow, nice deal.
Always pays (literally) to hear what they have to say.......I have noooooo problem saying NO, and saying NO very quickly, if it's not in our best interest.
We've had some amazing deals, so I'm not averse to listening. And I can also say YES just as quickly.


----------



## goodbadugly (Jun 30, 2022)

It's not just an IT issue.  They have no inventory.  So the system "pukes". One of the reasons is that many of us have discovered that if you use points for Collette or cruises MVC rips you off.  As a result owners try to "grab" weeks using points and then rent out through redweek and take the $$$ and buy direct from Collette and the Cruise lines. I'm not making this up!!


----------



## igopogo (Jul 2, 2022)

Curious if anyone has been able to make points reservations in the past three days.  After I select my points bucket and click "continue" the thing spins until it eventually logs me out due to inactivity.  I made five reservations with a rep on Friday which took about 45 minutes, but I have five more and I personally ran out of time.  Trying to get ski season nailed down . I'll make the rest Tuesday if I can't get them to go online.  I do have a lot of reservations in my account and I remember some hypothesis that this may be an issue.


----------



## m61376 (Jul 2, 2022)

I haven't had to call in for years. and clearly even trying just now the website is sllooowww. What's the best number to call in on Wednesday or Thursday morning? We're Executive level, if that makes any difference.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Jul 2, 2022)

igopogo said:


> Curious if anyone has been able to make points reservations in the past three days.  After I select my points bucket and click "continue" the thing spins until it eventually logs me out due to inactivity.  I made five reservations with a rep on Friday which took about 45 minutes, but I have five more and I personally ran out of time.  Trying to get ski season nailed down . I'll make the rest Tuesday if I can't get them to go online.  I do have a lot of reservations in my account and I remember some hypothesis that this may be an issue.


I was able to book on Tuesday.
I didn’t use the advanced search to select the point bucket first.


----------



## BigDawgTUG (Jul 2, 2022)

I was able to book, but I have moved over from Chrome to Edge.  I seem to get more "Fatal Error" and "Outside Booking Window" error messages on Chrome than I do on Edge (although I still get some of those on Edge as well - just fewer).


----------



## Dean (Jul 2, 2022)

igopogo said:


> Curious if anyone has been able to make points reservations in the past three days.  After I select my points bucket and click "continue" the thing spins until it eventually logs me out due to inactivity.  I made five reservations with a rep on Friday which took about 45 minutes, but I have five more and I personally ran out of time.  Trying to get ski season nailed down . I'll make the rest Tuesday if I can't get them to go online.  I do have a lot of reservations in my account and I remember some hypothesis that this may be an issue.


Booked 3 4th of July weeks for HHI on Thursday afternoon.


----------



## igopogo (Jul 3, 2022)

Must be my account somehow.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 3, 2022)

Bodie said:


> The system has not been working properly for months.  All we get is excuses about “updating.”  The Marriott hotel reservations system works fine.  Since Marriott Corp spun off MVC as a separate company we have been treated as stepchildren by MVC proper.  They have our money.  More important to juice the stock.


The Marriott’s hotel reservations system is not working all that efficiently IMHO. We made one hotel reservation with one confirmation number for Charlotte,NC. Two (2) days prior to checking in. We received an additional two (2) different confirmations numbers.


----------



## cthewrld (Jul 4, 2022)

m61376 said:


> I haven't had to call in for years. and clearly even trying just now the website is sllooowww. What's the best number to call in on Wednesday or Thursday morning? We're Executive level, if that makes any difference.



Is anyone else having issues with MVC 1-800-845-4226 number, whenever I try calling, the call fails. I’m calling from Canada and I’m using a cell phone. It seems to work on a landline, unfortunately I don’t have one at home.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 4, 2022)

cthewrld said:


> Is anyone else having issues with MVC 1-800-845-4226 number, whenever I try calling, the call fails. I’m calling from Canada and I’m using a cell phone. It seems to work on a landline, unfortunately I don’t have one at home.


July 4th is a public holiday here, so it is closed today.


----------



## cthewrld (Jul 6, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> July 4th is a public holiday here, so it is closed today.


It hasn’t worked for the past couple of months, I’ve always used it and suddenly the calls started to fail, it doesn’t even ring.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 6, 2022)

cthewrld said:


> It hasn’t worked for the past couple of months, I’ve always used it and suddenly the calls started to fail, it doesn’t even ring.


I have no problems calling them and getting calls answered.  I don't call the same number as yours as I have a different number for Presidential level.  They are closed on Saturdays and Sundays.


----------



## hangloose (Jul 26, 2022)

Interesting email tonight from Marriott IT....weeks after really messing up with my waitlist requests.  Fingers crossed IT gets better..but I do appreciate the attempt at communication.

*Dear Owner,*​_Our records indicate you recently contacted us regarding a waitlist request. We would like to apologize for any inconvenience caused by our continuing system issues._​_If you would still like assistance with a waitlist request or have additional questions, please contact Owner Services._​​_Marriott Vacation Club®_​


----------

